# to schmooze



## sarant (Mar 10, 2010)

Ορισμος από το Urban Dictionary:
To converse casually, especially in order to gain an advantage or make a social connection.

Πώς θα το λέγαμε ελληνικά; Δεν είναι απλώς (ψιλο)κουβεντιάζω. Κάνω κονέ;


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 10, 2010)

Το "διπλαρώνω" πάει;


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2010)

Καλό το "διπλαρώνω". Αρκετά κοινά είναι επίσης το "πιάνω επαφή" και το "δικτυώνομαι".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2010)

Πέφτω από δίπλα; Πιάνω στο πίτσι πίτσι;
*
Παρένθεση: *το ηχητικά παρόμοιο γερμανικό ρ. _schmusen_ σημαίνει _χουζουρεύω (ερωτικά) _--και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει συσχέτιση. Όμως, το παλιό γερμανοελληνικό λεξικό μου (_Τσουκανά_) δίνει _*schmusen*_ _= φλυαρώ, ακριτομυθώ, ανοηταίνω_, που μου μοιάζουν κάπως κοντά στο schmooze. Λάθος του λεξικού; Αλλαγή νοήματος του γερμανικού;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2010)

Αν με την κουβέντα στοχεύουμε σε συγκεκριμένη επιδίωξη, υπάρχει και το _πιάνω κπ στο μπίρι-μπίρι_ (που δεν ταυτίζεται σημασιακά με το _μπούρου-μπούρου_, όπως λέει το slang.gr).


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πέφτω από δίπλα; Πιάνω στο πίτσι πίτσι;
> 
> _*Παρένθεση: *_το ηχητικά παρόμοιο γερμανικό ρ. _schmusen_ σημαίνει _χουζουρεύω (ερωτικά) _--και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει συσχέτιση. Όμως, το παλιό γερμανοελληνικό λεξικό μου (_Τσουκανά_) δίνει _*schmusen*_ _= φλυαρώ, ακριτομυθώ, ανοηταίνω_, που μου μοιάζουν κάπως κοντά στο schmooze. Λάθος του λεξικού; Αλλαγή νοήματος του γερμανικού;


 
Καλημέρα.
Μάλλον από εκεί προέρχεται. Αντιγράφω από το OED:

schmooze, v. U.S. colloq.
(ʃmuːz, ʃmuːs) 
Also schmoos(e), schmuss, shmooz, etc. 
[ad. Yiddish shmuesn to talk, converse, chat, f. as next.] 
intr. To chat, gossip, engage in a long and intimate conversation. Hence ˈschmoozer; ˈschmoozing vbl. n. 
1897 N.Y. Times Weekly Mag. 14 Nov. 4/1 He loves dearly to stop and chat (Schmoos, he calls it). 1921 J. Anthony Gang 28 When Mrs. Sinbaum comes, we schmoos. 1928 Amer. Speech III. 364 The presence of a Jewish contingent of ‘producers’ and managers is responsible for such New York expressions as ‘mazuma’ (money), ‘schmuss’ (talk). 1939 New Yorker 4 Feb. 30/1 ‘Schmooze’ (pronounced ‘shmooss’) is related to the Yiddish verb ‘schmooze’, which means ‘to talk’. But schmoozing in the garment district is more than just a lot of idle chatter. Schmoozing is a careful tradition, dear to the hearts of everyone in New York's most thickly populated business section. 

Προσεγγίζω; Πιάνω κουβέντα; Μασλάτι; Κάπως αδύναμα, λίγο παραδίπλα μου φαίνονται.
Αν ο schmoozer είναι επίμονος και προσπαθεί να προσεγγίσει τον ή τη *schmoozee  με υστεροβουλία, θα προτιμούσα το _διπλαρώνω_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2010)

sarant said:


> Ορισμος από το Urban Dictionary:
> To converse casually, especially in order to gain an advantage or make a social connection


Παραμυθιάζω; (έχει και λίγο από παραμυθία...)


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2010)

Και αφού το άφησα να κατακαθίσει όλη σχεδόν τη μέρα και είδα και διάφορα παραδείγματα χρήσης (μερικά από τα οποία κουβάλησα μέχρι εδώ και θα τα φορτώσω στο κάτω μέρος), μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι δεν έχουμε καλό αντίστοιχο. Δηλαδή, το ρήμα σημαίνει «παρλάρω, ψιλοκουβεντιάζω με κάποιον», αλλά έχει ταυτόχρονα και την πρόσθετη σημασία ότι σε κάτι αποβλέπω, για το οποίο σε άλλες περιπτώσεις θα λέγαμε _φλερτάρω_ και _κάνω κόρτε_, αλλά εδώ είναι οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από τους αντικειμενικούς στόχους της ερωτοτροπίας. Το ότι η φλυαρία δεν έχει σαν στόχο μόνο τη φλυαρία δεν αποτυπώνεται οπωσδήποτε ούτε στο «πίτσι πίτσι» ούτε στο «μπίρι μπίρι» — είναι ωστόσο και τα δύο τα πιο κοντινά στη σημασία, αν όχι στο ρέτζιστερ, μια και το schmoozing είναι τουλάχιστον ένα επίπεδο πιο πάνω (άνετα κάνει παρέα με το _networking_ και το _socializing_). Το καλό schmoozing είναι τέχνη, μια και δεν ζαλίζεις τον έρωτα του άλλου ούτε του παίρνεις τ' αφτιά. _The art of schmoozing_ έχει εδώ (αλλά και σε άλλες σελίδες). Η τέχνη του καλού συνομιλητή; Το καλό πίτσι πίτσι; Το καλό ψηστήρι; Ψήστε και πείστε; 







The pointless evening pursuit of kissing important butts to better one's employment prospects.
Networking, not for the purpose of work, but for the purpose of being seen by people you think are more important than yourself (but who are in fact schmoozing themselves through fear of being dropped by some important clique).
"Instead of having an orgy and enjoying it, you must come to the boring project dinner and do some schmoozing with Mr X and Mr Y as it's important they know who you are."
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=schmoozing


Από το βιβλίο _Schmoozing With Terrorists: From Hollywood to the Holy Land, Jihadists Reveal Their Global Plans— to a Jew! _
Ever wonder what goes through the minds of terrorists when our mega-celebrities protest against the war in Iraq or against some of our anti-terror actions? Ever ask yourself who the terrorists want in high office, or how our nation's policies resonate with those seeking our destruction? Or what motivates a teenager or a grandmother or a professional to blow him- or herself up among a crowd of civilians? We'll schmooze with terrorists to answer these questions and many others.


Από το _100 Things Every Writer Needs to Know_:
It is up to you to decide how much to network, schmooze, and socialize with other writers.


Άλλο: _How to Say the Right Thing Every Time: Communicating Well With Students_
Effective school leaders have to know how to make small talk, schmooze with all kinds of people, and "work the room" at social affairs.


Και μικρό αφιέρωμα (_57 Ways to Take Control of Your Time and Your Life_):
*35 - Schmoozing Is Losing*
Isn’t that a great title? If you schmooze too much you end up losing a lot. When you’re schmoozing you’re engaged in unproductive and unrewarding conversation. Literally, it means to chat idly and to gossip. Schmoozing takes time and wastes time. Considering how this book is all about using time more productively you can imagine that schmoozing is not one of my favorite pastimes. Schmoozing can be segmented. For example in sales there are four basic types of schmoozing:
1. Phone schmoozing. Some people define themselves by the number of minutes they see on the telephone bill at the end of the month. They just can’t do enough telephone talk. It’s hard to schmooze on the telephone and be in front of customers at the same time. The fact that phone schmoozing is enjoyable doesn’t make it desirable.
2. Customer schmoozing. Some schmoozing is appropriate but too many salespeople cross the line too many times. Unless your customer is into schmoozing, it can have a negative impact on your relationship. Consider what’s appropriate and stick to it.
3. Buddy schmoozing. Now this should clearly be off-limits during the business day. If you’re popular you probably have a wide circle of friends - and that’s good for you. There is however no need to work your circle of friends during the business day, which only leads to missed sales opportunities.
4. Incessant schmoozing. These are people who love to talk – and when they’re alone they talk to themselves. This is incessant schmoozing. What schmoozers don’t understand is when people see them coming they run for cover. If you’re an incessant schmoozer get a job at the telephone company.
If you’re a schmoozer it’s probably an indication of poor planning. The more organized you are the less schmoozing you’re apt to do. Sometimes your schmoozing is a direct result of your behavioral style. Hippocrates was the first to point out four dominant styles. One of these styles is the expressive. Expressive people love the chit chatting, talking, discussing, and even arguing.
Not all schmoozing is bad. Likewise not all schmoozing is good. Too much schmoozing inhibits your selling results. Too little schmoozing may inhibit your customer relationships. So it’s important to consider a balance when comes to schmoozing.
Increasing your schmoozing time won’t increase your selling results and may have a negative impact on them. The remedy for schmoozing is an old-fashioned timer. You don’t have to give up schmoozing entirely, just keep a lid on it by setting a timer to it.
Just remember schmoozing eats up valuable selling time. It may feel good but it doesn’t help you to be good.​


----------



## sarant (Mar 10, 2010)

Καλά τα λέει ο συνονόματος. Κλίνω προς το 'δικτυώνομαι' και περιφραστικά (αν γίνεται) να δοθεί και η ψιλοκουβέντα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 11, 2010)

Εγώ από τα παραδείγματα του nickel συμπεραίνω ότι δεν υπάρχει μια σημασία, ότι κυμαίνεται από το δικτυώνομαι ως το φλυαρώ/κάνω κουβεντολόι. Άρα, η απόδοση εξαρτάται από τα εκάστοτε συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

*schmoozy*

*Schmoozy *είναι κάποιος που συστηματικά πιάνει κουβέντα στο ντεμέκ αδιάφορο έχοντας όμως καταβάθος την επιδίωξη να κερδίσει κάτι απ' αυτήν προς ίδιο όφελος ή και για το κονέ αυτό καθαυτό. Ιδέες, ώστε να συγκρίνουμε σημειώσεις; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Λοιπόν, Ζαζ, για ξεκίνημα έχω να σου συστήσω ένα καλό φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία, όπου συζητάνε τέτοια θέματα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Κι εγώ να σου πω πως σε πρόλαβα στη μεταφορά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Μα δεν σκόπευα να σε μεταφέρω. Κρεμασμένον στα μανταλάκια θα σε άφηνα... :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Εννοώ ότι πρόλαβα να κάνω τη μεταφορά προτού ανέβει το μήνυμά σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Τεχνικές μικρολεπτομέρειες. Εγώ δούλευα ακόμη στο πρωτότυπο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Αβρός, μέχρι και μελιστάλαχτος, άμα λάχει. Για τον schmoozy λέω.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2013)

Και δε μου λέτε, ο «καταφερτζής» πάει; Ή μήπως όχι, επειδή εξαρτάται από το αποτέλεσμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Στην προηγούμενη ετυμολογική σύνδεση που είχα επιδιώξει με τα γερμανικά, είχα παραλείψει το σημαντικότερο παράγωγο στα γερμανικά: die Schmusekatze, η χαδιαρόγατα, the pussycat, the cuddly little thing.

Πώς είπατε; Μα, φυσικά και μου το θύμισε το ειδικό γατόνημα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άλλο: _How to Say the Right Thing Every Time: Communicating Well With Students_Effective school leaders have to know how to make small talk, schmooze with all kinds of people, and "*work the room*" at social affairs.​


*work the room* = move around the room trying to meet people who can help you in your career or business, schmooze _We watched Tony work the room - glass in hand, smiling and chatting with anybody who might become a client or an ally_.
Wiktionary I: (idiomatic, of a host, hostess, or guest) To interact enthusiastically with the attendees at an event, by moving among them, greeting them, and engaging them in conversation. _As a campaigning politician, he really knew how to shake hands, kiss babies, and work the room_.

Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε κάποια ιδιωματική απόδοση που να έχει μέσα και δωμάτιο κττ;


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2013)

...
Δεν ξέρω αν σε βολεύει στο κείμενο που έχεις, Ζαζ, πάντως υπάρχει το *απλώνω / ρίχνω δίχτυα*, που μπορεί να σταθεί μια χαρά με τοπικό προσδιορισμό, π.χ. _σε όλο το δωμάτιο, την αίθουσα, τον χώρο, _το γιαλό με τα ψάρια έτοιμα να τσιμπήσουν το δόλωμα. Και το _δικτυώνομαι _απέχει ελάχιστα και συνδέεται εύκολα, αν το χρειαστείς. Ένας κόμβος αρκεί.

ΛΚΝ:_ Έριξε παντού τα δίχτυα του_, δημιούργησε πολλές και ποικίλες σχέσεις, για να πετύχει το σκοπό του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2013)

Αν δοκίμαζες το (ανύπαρκτο ακόμα) _οργώνω το δωμάτιο/την αίθουσα_ κλπ;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2013)

Ναι, ωραίες ιδέες· σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους!


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2013)

Αν η περίπτωση αφορά την εξασφάλιση συνδρομών, χορηγιών ή δωρεών, οι ριψοκίνδυνοι ας μελετήσουν και το «αρμέγω την αίθουσα».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2013)

Πάντως το δικό μου κείμενο αφορά απλώς την εκδήλωση κοινωνικότητας.


----------



## mortal (Dec 19, 2013)

Το "ψηστήρι" θα πήγαινε μήπως; Λογικά πάει περισσότερο με την ιδέα του να πείσεις κάποιον, οπότε δεν είμαι βέβαιος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η τέχνη του καλού συνομιλητή; Το καλό πίτσι πίτσι; Το καλό ψηστήρι; Ψήστε και πείστε;





Zazula said:


> *work the room* [...]
> 
> Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε κάποια ιδιωματική απόδοση που να έχει μέσα και δωμάτιο κττ;



Κάνω ψηστήρι στο δωμάτιο; Δύσκολο...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2013)

Ίσως το "δωμάτιο" πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από την "ομήγυρη".


----------

